# New Obedience Title for Lars and a Lars personal best!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm happy to report that Lars wrapped up his CDX in classic Lars style on Saturday! He was seriously high voltage in the ring and we lost of points due to errors of enthusiasm and me having a major brain cramp. I knew I was in for a wild run thru when he started EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE'ing when I set him up for the heeling pattern. LOL

He decided the dumbbell needed to be warned he was coming with a "RAAAAAAAAAAWR!!!!!" at the start of both retrieves and he gave me a funky front on the ROF because he was flying back to me. The RAWR caught me off guard because he hasn't done that in months...so I lost my train of thought and I put myself 8' away from the high jump instead of the usual 12'. He couldn't make the front because he (once again) was flying over the jump. Lars landed right at my feet and did an automatic finish. Despite all of that...we pulled a 190. LOL Don't ask me how...but I was happy with that score despite the high voltage boy.

Sunday we went for a bumper leg and Lars and I found that sweet spot groove and Q'ed with a *198* and a second place. That score is Lars' best one yet!!!! First place was a 199.5 and was HIT. When I left the trial, there were only a few more Utility A dogs left to go...and when I left, we were reserve HIT. We're going to play around in Open B for a while until we master Utility. I haven't taught much utility yet...he's got his signals and his moving stand. We're working on gloves now. I got to get crackin' on articles, go outs and directed jumping...we've dabbled with that stuff.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> I'm happy to report that Lars wrapped up his CDX in classic Lars style on Saturday! He was seriously high voltage in the ring and we lost of points due to errors of enthusiasm and me having a major brain cramp. I knew I was in for a wild run thru when he started EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE'ing when I set him up for the heeling pattern. LOL
> 
> He decided the dumbbell needed to be warned he was coming with a "RAAAAAAAAAAWR!!!!!" at the start of both retrieves and he gave me a funky front on the ROF because he was flying back to me. The RAWR caught me off guard because he hasn't done that in months...so I lost my train of thought and I put myself 8' away from the high jump instead of the usual 12'. He couldn't make the front because he (once again) was flying over the jump. Lars landed right at my feet and did an automatic finish. Despite all of that...we pulled a 190. LOL Don't ask me how...but I was happy with that score despite the high voltage boy.
> 
> Sunday we went for a bumper leg and Lars and I found that sweet spot groove and Q'ed with a *198* and a second place. That score is Lars' best one yet!!!! First place was a 199.5 and was HIT. When I left the trial, there were only a few more Utility A dogs left to go...and when I left, we were reserve HIT. We're going to play around in Open B for a while until we master Utility. I haven't taught much utility yet...he's got his signals and his moving stand. We're working on gloves now. I got to get crackin' on articles, go outs and directed jumping...we've dabbled with that stuff.


Congrats!!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Huge congratulations! Way to go!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

MrsBoats said:


> I'm happy to report that Lars wrapped up his CDX in classic Lars style on Saturday! .


Congratulations and keep up the good work.


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

The crazy obedience runs are always the most fun to remember!

Congrats on the title and the non-crazy score!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats. Lars and you are inspiration for a student of mine and her rottie Nittany. Mom almost gave up on agility because Nittany is young and sometimes silly in class. I told her to watch Lars' videos on you tube. Nittany is doing much better in class.


----------

